# From Your Own Experince What Vacation Place Would You Warn Others To Avoid?



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2019)

For me it would be hands down Vegas.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 1, 2019)

Haiti,  Cuba  and  parts of Vietnam.   Also  maybe  North Korea.


----------



## norman (Apr 1, 2019)

*MEXICO, Bahamas, unless you stay in tourist area.*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2019)

*​St. Louis, Missouri in the summer. Heat and humidity up the wazoo!*


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2019)

Disney World in July.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 2, 2019)

Don't go up north in the states, or Canada in late Spring. Black flies!!!! We've been driven out of campsites before we learned not to go to these areas until late summer or fall.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2019)

The west of Scotland  ( apart from the cities)...between Mid May and August, the midges will eat you alive, especially if you're camping!!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 2, 2019)

I found Phoenix to be rather uneventful
Other than very nice golf courses, there just wasn’t enough character
Not really any ‘old town’

Nice weather in winter, however


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> The west of Scotland  ( apart from the cities)...between Mid May and August, the midges will eat you alive, especially if you're camping!!


I can certainly vouch for that!  However it's not the only place that the mozzies eat you. The worse place I found was N. Finland in spring/summer.  Mozzies the size of sparrows (maybe a slight exaggeration).  Strangely Mrs.L who usually suffers the worst, was unaffected while I was eaten alive.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> *​St. Louis, Missouri in the summer. Heat and humidity up the wazoo!*



No, that's actually any part of Florida in the summer. We should know, we live in the northeastern part and a person can start sweating from the time they get up in the AM, until they go to bed that night. Can't hardly wait to move out!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> For me it would be hands down Vegas.



Haven't been there in some 12 years, but the last time we went, we loved it. Of course when we were there, the Wrangler National Finals Rodeo was going on and that's why we were there. Hopefully will get back there in the next couple of years and during the rodeo in December.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> I can certainly vouch for that!  However it's not the only place that the mozzies eat you. The worse place I found was N. Finland in spring/summer.  Mozzies the size of sparrows (maybe a slight exaggeration).  Strangely Mrs.L who usually suffers the worst, was unaffected while I was eaten alive.


  Never been to Finland...but I'll remember that..


----------



## Trade (Apr 2, 2019)

Avoid wherever I am going because I hate crowds.


----------



## oldman (Apr 2, 2019)

Seattle—-The City is becoming a haven to the homeless, trash all over and just not a very nice place to be. Check it out on YouTube. 

I would agree with St. Louis and Orlando, but not everywhere in Florida. The west coast towards evenings are usually very nice with the winds coming off the Gulf and the humidity does drop at night. 

I have flown into many cities here in the U.S. Most of them have nice areas, but for most of them, they have some very unsafe areas, day or night.


----------

